# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Whey Ιsolate (Warriorlab)

## kykodude83

Χαιρετω φιλοι μου και ακολούθως ερωτώ:
Γνωρίζει κάποιος την εταιρεία warrior Lab?Την εχει δοκλιμάσει κανεις?
Δοκιμασα (λόγω τιμής κ extra μπουρου-μπουρου απο τον πωλητή) μια isolate με γευση φράουλα..Διαλυτότητα 8/10 και γεύση 7/10.Ως εκει οκ..απο ποιοτητα ομως?












ΝΟΤΕ : Η τιμη πάντως ειναι δέλεαρ

----------


## beefmeup

ριξε μια ματια για το πως ανοιγουμε νεο θεμα στην αξιολογηση κ φτιαξε μια σωστα την ερωτηση σου πανω στην προτεινη που θες.




> *ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΤΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ΒΗΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΣΩΣΤΟ topic :* 
> 
> *1) Τιτλος topic :* _Ονομα Συμπληρωματος (Εταιρια)_ πχ _Super Whey (Ultratronics)_
> 
> _Μεσα στο topic_ :
> *2) Φωτογραφια* 
> 
> *3) Συστατικα ετικετας* ή *ακομα καλυτερα φωτογραφια ετικετας*

----------


## kykodude83

ΤΗΑΝΧ DUDE..είμαι καινουριος και δεν ηξερα!!

----------


## californication

Εχω πιει 4 κουτιά απο αυτή το πρώτο φράουλα,μετά σοκολάτα και άλλα δύο μετα φράουλα.Η φράουλα είναι η πιο ωραία γέυση της.Καθόλου φούσκωμα,διαλύτότητα 10/10 και αρκετά εύγεστη ( πάντα με νερό που τη πίνω).Μειονέκτημα ότι βγάινε μόνο σε μονόκιλη συσκευασία.

----------


## Adinamos

Τη γνωμη μου για τη γουαριορλαμπ τη ξερετε...
Παντος οποιος τη χρησιπομοποιει ας δοκιμασει μια ισολειτ gaspari, reflex κτλ και να βγαλει τα συμπερασματα μονος του.

----------


## billagorn

Γεια σας,
γραφω πρωτη φορα στο φορουμ, αν και σας εχω συμβουλευτει πολλες φορες.

Αγορασα την whey isolate strawberry της warriorlab και μου εκανε εντυπωση οτι η γευση της ειναι μεν φραουλα αλλα εχει και μια πικριλα. Ληγει το 2013 και ηταν κανονικα σφραγισμενη. Αποψε την ανοιξα και πηρα για πρωτη φορα. Μεχρι τωρα επαιρνα την 100% whey gold standard της ON παλι με γευση φραουλα και δεν ειχε τιποτα τετοιο στη γευση, ισα ισα. Εχει παρει κανεις την isolate strawaberry της warriorlab για να μου πει για τη γευση αν οντως ειναι ετσι; Γιατι φοβαμαι οτι μπορει να ειναι αλλοιωμενη.. (απο τα xtr την πηρα, και αυτη μου την αφησε 35€, γιατι η εταιρεια αλλαξε τη συσκευασια και αυτη που πηρα ειναι ακομα με την παλια συσκευασια)

----------


## gmalamos

Μια φορα πηρα για δοκιμη warriolab whey δεν ξαναπαιρνω με τιποτα ομως...

----------


## billagorn

> Μια φορα πηρα για δοκιμη warriolab whey δεν ξαναπαιρνω με τιποτα ομως...


λόγω γεύσης ;

----------


## Gianna

Σκεφτόμουν να πάρω αυτήν σε γεύση βανίλια. Την έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς; Οι αναλογίες της πάντως είναι καλές νομίζω και από τιμή, είδα 43 ευρώ στα χτρεμε.

----------


## TheWorst

@Gianna , για τα ιδια λεφτα θα παρεις μια whey shake της syntrax , αλλα οχι 1 κιλο , αλλα 2,270 κιλα.. 
Κανε τους υπολογισμους σου  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dimitrios

> @Gianna , για τα ιδια λεφτα θα παρεις μια whey shake της syntrax , αλλα οχι 1 κιλο , αλλα 2,270 κιλα.. 
> Κανε τους υπολογισμους σου


Aν βρεις κατάστημα με απόθεμα θέλω και εγώ.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TheWorst

Τι αποθεμα βρε φιλε..
Παντου τα πουλανε σε τετοια τιμη 40-50 ευρω..
Εγω βρισκω και πιο φθηνα βεβαια..

----------


## amateur666

> @Gianna , για τα ιδια λεφτα θα παρεις μια whey shake της syntrax , αλλα οχι 1 κιλο , αλλα 2,270 κιλα.. 
> Κανε τους υπολογισμους σου


φιλε h whey skake  ειναι  κονσετρατε  αυτη εδω της  warriorlab  ειναι  ισολατε...σε  τιμες κ ποσοτητα αναμεσα σε ισο κ κονσετρατε παντα εχουν τετοιες διαφορες πανω κατω σε ολες τσ εταιρειες...

υ.γ. αλλο θεμα αν η warriorlab δεν ειναι κ πολυ αξιοπιστη..
επισης υπαρχει ελλειψη σε  whey shake..den yparxoyn apothemata..

----------


## TheWorst

Φιλε .. Πρωτον τεραστια διαφορα αναμεσα στη μια και στην αλλη δεν υπαρχει (δλδ δε θα τη νιωσεις με τπτ)
Δευτερον παιρνεις whey isolate της muscle gauge (καπως ετσι λεγοταν η εταιρια) για 35 ευρω 2,270 γραμμαρια .. 
Τριτον-Αυτο που ειπες εσυ (αξιοπιστια της εταιριας)

----------


## amateur666

> Φιλε .. Πρωτον τεραστια διαφορα αναμεσα στη μια και στην αλλη δεν υπαρχει (δλδ δε θα τη νιωσεις με τπτ)
> Δευτερον *παιρνεις whey isolate της muscle gauge (καπως ετσι λεγοταν η εταιρια) για 35 ευρω 2,270 γραμμαρια* .. 
> Τριτον-Αυτο που ειπες εσυ (αξιοπιστια της εταιριας)


κ η κονσετρατε τσ ιδιας εταιρειασ ποσο κανει?

υ.γ. μολις μπηκα στο σιτε τς εταιρειασ 62 δολλαρια εχει 2 + κιλα η ισολατε

----------


## jk1

Δηλαδή απο ότι διαβάζω δεν θα υπάρξει κάποιο φούσκωμα ε; και η αξιοπιστία της warriorlab είναι για τα πανηγύρια;;

----------


## Tasos Green

> Δηλαδή απο ότι διαβάζω δεν θα υπάρξει κάποιο φούσκωμα ε; και η αξιοπιστία της warriorlab είναι για τα πανηγύρια;;


για φουσκωμα δεν νομιζω να υπάρξει.... τωρα για το αλλο που ρωτας δεν μπορω να απαντήσω... ειναι ρητορική η ερωτηση...  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jk1

κάποια περίπου στα ίδια λεφτά; στα 40 και να είναι καθαρή;

EDIT:

να σημειώσω πως έχω χάσει 6 κιλα και δεν έχω πολύ χρόνο για να μαγειρέυω.. και γι αυτό το λόγο καταφεύγω σε πρωτεϊνες..

----------


## Tasos Green

Θα βγω οφφ τοπικ αλλα τεσπα... μην παρεις isolate ειναι ακριβη και απο οτι καταλαβα εισαι σε αρχικο σταδιο... δεν θα σου κανει και πολλα επειδη ειναι isolate... καλυτερα δωσε 10 ευρο παραπανω και παρε αυτη με τα 2πλασια κιλα... :01. Wink:  http://www.bodybuilding.gr/index.php...mart&Itemid=15

----------


## mercy_

Προσωπικα δεν τρελενομαι για την συγκεκριμενη της warriorlab

----------


## Kostas NK

καλημερα σε ολου, μετα απο 1 μηνα οφ πηγα και πηρα σημερα την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη!!!σκοπος μου ειναι να ακολουθεισω προγραμμα γραμμωσης με την καταλληλη διαρτροφη παντα!ειναι καλη για γραμμωση πιστευεται????

----------


## angus young

Αφου την πηρες ηδη,δεν εχεις και πολλες επιλογες τωρα......

----------


## Kostas NK

> Αφου την πηρες ηδη,δεν εχεις και πολλες επιλογες τωρα......


πως την βλεπεις εσυ? απο της ΟΝ σαν συστατικα εμενα μου φαινεται καλυτερη.....

----------


## angus young

Η αποψη μου γι'αυτη την εταιρεια,ειναι η χειροτερη.....και νομιζω πολλων εδω μεσα.
θα μπορουσες να δωσεις λιγα χρηματα παραπανω,και να παρεις κατι πολυ καλυτερο και αξιοπιστο.την επομενη φορα.... :01. Wink:

----------


## vaggos@

η χειροτερη εταιρια μακραν οτι δοκιμασα απο δαυτην μαπα ηταν

----------


## BODYMPAL

εκτος οτι ειναι μουφα τις πουλάνε και πανάκριβες.....αμα γινόταν κανένας έλεγχος σε αυτές πιστεύω ποιο πολύ για καθαρκτικο θα έβγαζε τα αποτελέσματα οτι ειναι  παρα για πρωτεΐνη..... όλοι τουαλέτα πάνε με τα συμληρωματα τς warrior lab..... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jorgio

> εκτος οτι ειναι μουφα τις πουλάνε και πανάκριβες.....αμα γινόταν κανένας έλεγχος σε αυτές πιστεύω ποιο πολύ για καθαρκτικο θα έβγαζε τα αποτελέσματα οτι ειναι  παρα για πρωτεΐνη..... όλοι τουαλέτα πάνε με τα συμληρωματα τς warrior lab.....


ΠΟΛΥ ΘΑΨΙΜΟ ΡΕ ΜΑΓΚΕΣ.ΤΙ ΣΑΣ ΕΚΑΝΕ Η ΕΝ ΛΟΓΩ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ?ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΧΤΕΡΑ ΚΟΥΤΙΑ ΤΗΣ BSN KAI TOY GASPARI ΔΛΔ?ΤΑ ΣΥΣΤΑΤΙΚΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ Ι ΤΙΜΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ..

----------


## ελμερ

Φιλε γραφε με μικρα γραμματα οπως γραφουμε ολοι (ειναι κανονας του forum).... :02. Welcome:

----------


## amateur666

> ΠΟΛΥ ΘΑΨΙΜΟ ΡΕ ΜΑΓΚΕΣ.ΤΙ ΣΑΣ ΕΚΑΝΕ Η ΕΝ ΛΟΓΩ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ?ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΧΤΕΡΑ ΚΟΥΤΙΑ ΤΗΣ BSN KAI TOY GASPARI ΔΛΔ?ΤΑ ΣΥΣΤΑΤΙΚΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ Ι ΤΙΜΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ..


κοψε κατι.

----------


## aalexandros

Παιδια ειμαι στο τελιωμα του κουτιου..ειχα παρει με γευση σοκολοτα.αριστη διαλυτοτητα.οσων αφορα τη γευση μονο σοκολατα δεν ηταν,περισσοτερο για καραμελα γαλακτος θα ελεγα.κανενα φουσκωμα στο στομαχι,οπως επισης καμια παρενεργεια για τουαλετα οπως αναφερθηκε παραπνω.. :02. Cyclops:

----------


## LEGPRESS

συγγνωμη που ξεθαβω το θεμα αλλα μετα απο την isolate της scitec(απογοητευτηκα απο τη διαλυτοτητα της για isolate τουλαχιστον) και την iso 100(αρκετα καλη)σκεφτομαι την isolate της warrior...φαινεται μια κλασσικη,καλη isolate με βαση τα συστατικα και νομιζω οτι γενικοτερα εχουν φτιαξει και οι γευσεις της συγκεκριμενης εταιρειας...αν καποιος την εχει δοκιμασει προσφατα ας πει μια αποψη οσον αφορα διαλυτοτητα,γευση και στομαχογαστρεντερικες ανωμαλιες τουλαχιστον!

----------


## beefmeup

προσφατα οχι,αλλα την ειχα δοκιμασει με το παλιοτερο label..
μια χαρα ειναι σε ολα..καμια ενοχληση δεν ειχα κ ειμαι λιγο περιεργος κ με τις σκονες μιας κ οι περισοτερες μου κανουν θεματα.
για isolate ειναι καλη επιλογη.

----------


## NASSER

Βάζω την τωρινή εικόνα της WHEY ISOLATE (WARRIORLAB) και τα ισχύουσα συστατικά της.


Η γεύση των isolate είναι πάντα πιο ελαφριά και η υφή της πιο νερουλή σε σχέση με την απλή whey.
Προσωπικά δεν έχω δοκιμάσει την isolate της Warriorlab. Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα το κάνω.

----------


## raiden

Να πω την αληθεια αν και η αγαπημενη μου isolate ειναι της natures best , δεν ειχα δει το ταμπελακι της warrior και βλεπω οτι σε περιεκτικοτητα πρωτεινης ανα 100 εχει 86 , δηλαδη γυρω στα 3 γραμμαρια παραπανω . Οχι οτι παιζει και σπουδαιο ρολο γιατι στη δοση δε φαινεται η διαφορα αλλα μου κανει εντυπωση .Παιζει ρολο και η γευση στην περιεκτικοτητα βεβαια γιατι αλλαζει λιγο αλλα οπως και να εχει ειναι πολυ καθαρη . Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις φραουλιτσα ?

----------


## LEGPRESS

ευχαριστω για τις αμεσες απαντησεις...μαλλον θα ειναι η επομενη και κατα πασα πιθανοτητα σε γευση φραουλα γιατι εχω σοκολατιασει φουλ...θα επανελθω συντομα με αποψη...

----------


## LEGPRESS

επανερχομαι...δοκιμασα τελικα φραουλα γιατι εχω πηξει σε βανιλια σοκολατα στα τελευταια συμπληρωματα...οπως αναμενοταν διαλυεται για πλακα και με κουταλακι,δε μου προκαλεσε την παραμικρη στομαχογαστρεντερικη ενοχληση  αυτες τις δυο μερες που την πινω ενω η γευση φραουλα ειναι πολυ καλη για καποιον που του αρεσει η φραουλιτσα...γενικα νομιζω οτι ειναι μια καλη λυση για οποιον θελει isolate...

----------


## trainer

Παίζει να βγει σε καμία πιο καλοκαιρινή γεύση όπως μπανάνα, ράσμπερi;

----------


## Antreas1995

Καλησπερα,
ειμαι καινουριος στο forum.Εχω διαβασει ελαχιστα αρθρα και απαντησεις σε αποριες επισκεπτων και θεωρησα πως ειναι ευλογο να προσπαθησω να λυσω και γω ετσι τις αποριες μου. Εδω και περιπου 1μιση μηνα παιρνω λιποδιαλυτες απο την εταιρια warriorlab και BCAA. Εχω δει διαφορα στο σωμα μου σε σχεση με πριν και εχω μεινει ικανοποιημενος.Παρολα αυτα αρχισα εδω και κανα 12 ημερο να παιρνω και CLA απο την ιδια εταιρια(ολα αυτα σε συνδυασμο παντα με γυμναστηριο και διατροφη). Επειδη ομως βλεπω οτι το σωμα μου χρειαζεται αρκετη δουλεια,και λογω του οτι εχω ατσουμπαλο σωμα και αρκετα αγυμναστο(στηθος,ψωμακια,κοιλια,μπουτια,κλπ) σκεφτηκα να χρησιμοποιουσα μολις τελειωναν τα προαναφερθεντα σκευασματα μια πρωτεινη whey. Το ενδιαφερον μου κεντρισε η whey isolate της warriorlab.
1)ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΠΟΨΗ ΣΑΣ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΗΝ;
2)ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ;
3)ΚΑΡΝΙΤΙΝΗ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΤΩΡΑ Ή ΘΑ ΕΠΙΒΑΡΡΥΝΩ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΤΟΝ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟ ΜΟΥ?

ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ: 
1)Λαμβάνω 2 λιποδιαλυτες 20 λεπτα πριν το πρωινο,πριν φαω το πρωινο 2 cla,αλλα 2 cla πριν φαω το μεσημεριανο,2 λιποδιαλυτες πριν το απογευματινο,2 cla πριν φαω το απογευματινο και τις 4-5 μερες την βδομαδα που θα παω γυμναστηριο λαμβανω 3 χαπια bcaa πριν την προπονηση και 3 μετα.
2)Δεν ξερω αν παιζει ρολο αλλα ειμαι 1.91 στο υψος και 95 κιλα

----------


## Feth

Φιλε το συγκεκριμενο τοπικ ειναι για να αφηνεις αξιολογηση για την πρωτεινη και οχι για να παιρνεις απαντήσεις στο τι θα κάνεις, ποιοςς ειναι ο στοχος σου και τα συμπληρωματα που χρησιμοποιείς.

Αλλά θα σου απαντήσω,  1)υπάρχουν πάνω κατω 10-15 αξιολογησεις απο μελη μεσα σε αυτο το τοπικ, δεν σου φτάνουν? τι αλλο περιμενεις?
2)Δεν χρειαζεσαι isolate εκτός και αν εχεις δυσανεξια στην λακτόζη, και ενα blend , concentrate μια χαρα σου κάνει, βασικά το αν ειναι isolate κλπ θα παίξει ασημαντο ρολο στον στόχο σου που στην προκειμενη περιπτωση ειναι χασιμο λίπους.
3) Αν θέλεις πάρε, τι επιβαρυνση εννοεις? οπως σου ειπα, αυτά που παιρνεις κατ'εμε και συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα σου που λες για ψωμακια, αγυμναστος κλπ ειναι ψιλο περιττα,  το μονο που θα σου πρότεινα ειναι να φτιάξεις την διατροφη σου, καλη προπονητικη προσεγγιση και να κάνεις υπομονη.

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

> Παίζει να βγει σε καμία πιο καλοκαιρινή γεύση όπως μπανάνα, ράσμπερi;


Προς το παρόν η μοναδική γεύση φρούτων που είναι διαθέσιμη είναι η φράουλα. Δεν έχουμε σχετική ενημέρωση για άλλη «καλοκαιρινή» γεύση.
Πάντως η γεύση σοκολάτα στην Isolate της WARRIORLAB συγκεντρώνει το 75% των προτιμήσεων.

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Σας παρουσιάζουμε την νέα ετικέτα και το πινακάκι συστατικών. Δείτε το στο e-shop *εδώ.*

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Μιας και είναι σε προσφορά αυτές τις μέρες στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, φέραμε κάποιες παραπάνω.

Δείτε την *εδώ*.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Το τελευταίο Label της WHEY ISOLATE της Warriorlab με ενισχυμένο προφίλ αμiνoξέων.*



*Πήρα την White Chocolate, θα δοκιμαστεί και θα κάνω review σύντομα!*

----------


## Polyneikos

Ευκολοδιάλυτη και εύπεπτη, με διακριτική την γεύση της λευκής σοκολάτας, χωρίς να σε λιγώνει. Approved! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TripleDH

Kαλησπέρα.
Επειδή θέλω να περάσω να την πάρω, έχω ένα κόλλημα με την φράουλα και θέλω μια isolate αυτή την περίοδο, την έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος σε αυτή την γεύση;

----------


## Polyneikos

Nαι, αν σου αρέσει η φράουλα σαν γεύση, είναι πολύ καλή, για τα δικά μου γούστα. :03. Thumb up:

----------

